# Property in Chão da Parada



## acasey (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, looking at buying a property in the Sao Martinho do Porto area, been sent some details of a house in Chão da Parada, would any one recommend this area? what is it like? Any feedback would be great


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It is a lovely area. I have friends who are selling a fantastic house there too, may be it's the same one?


----------



## acasey (Apr 28, 2010)

silvers said:


> It is a lovely area. I have friends who are selling a fantastic house there too, may be it's the same one?


Hi, thanks for that, do you know how near is it too Sao Martinho do Porto bay?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

By car less than 5 minutes.


----------



## acasey (Apr 28, 2010)

silvers said:


> By car less than 5 minutes.


Thanks so much, we are due to look at properties next weekend, so wanted to make sure we are not wasting our time, are currently living in Sintra near Lisbon.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you need any help, please ask.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

acasey said:


> Hi, looking at buying a property in the Sao Martinho do Porto area, been sent some details of a house in Chão da Parada, would any one recommend this area? what is it like? Any feedback would be great


Hi acasey
Welcome to the forum. Sao Martinho is a lovely area, but, all depends what you are looking for. It is very busy during the holidays season, but it is also a "desert" the rest of the time. 50% of the properties are for rental during the "high" season. Have a look at the area during the next few weeks, week days and you will see what i mean. Summer time, you will need to get to the beach before 10AM or you will struggle to find a spot. Of season you will find nearly half of the business closed.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Chao da Parada*



acasey said:


> Hi, looking at buying a property in the Sao Martinho do Porto area, been sent some details of a house in Chão da Parada, would any one recommend this area? what is it like? Any feedback would be great


Hi!

Chao da Parada is a lovely village about 10 minutes or so from Sao Martinho, it's very quiet and peaceful.
I live about 15 mins from there just the other side of Sao Martinho, it's a lovely area and there are quite a few properties on the market at the moment so well worth your while coming over to look around.
I write a blog about living on the Silver Coast have a look and see if it is of any use 


Good luck and let me know if you would like any help.

Stephanie


----------



## acasey (Apr 28, 2010)

stephanie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Chao da Parada is a lovely village about 10 minutes or so from Sao Martinho, it's very quiet and peaceful.
> I live about 15 mins from there just the other side of Sao Martinho, it's a lovely area and there are quite a few properties on the market at the moment so well worth your while coming over to look around.
> ...


Hi, thanks so much for your help, your blog is really interesting, I have also contacted you via that.
We are currently living in Sintra on a 3 year contract, we are here until June 2011, but want to buy a property here whilst we are close to see the areas.


----------

